# Do the Pioneer VSX-1014TX & EP2500 play nice???



## mosconiac (Jan 31, 2009)

The Pioneer VSX-1014TX manual says they can only do something like 330mV on the audio output...wow that's sucky!!!

The Behringer EP2500 manual says it needs about 1.2V.

Has anyone tried this combo before and had any success without an intermediate device? I know this is a long-shot, but it never hurts to ask, right?!?!?

An Elemental Designs EQ.2 was just delivered to my house today, but I'm not as happy about that as I had hoped. I just read that it doesn't provide any gain according to its manual, so I may have to go with the Reckhorn B1 I was originally looking at. I know the B1/EP2500 combo is a winner. I was tempted to buy the EQ.2 because of the second parametric eq on it versus the B1.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Mosconiac. I ran into the same problem and unfortunatly without at least 1.4v of input to the 2500 you will not get full power out of it. It will work but not very well. I put a samson s-convert in line and it solved the problem. Sorry but your in the same boat but at least it is a problem that can be fixed. Hope this helped.....:yes:


----------



## mosconiac (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Oh well, its a cheap fix...where's that credit card again?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with TC....sorry you have to spend some $$$, but it will be worth it :yes:


----------

